

Hiring an engineer over telnet - yuxel

$ telnet sonsuzdongu.com 1337 
(Turkish)
======
halk
It's awesome. I like it.

Watching Sonsuzdongu's (infinite loop in Turkish) progress since it's
founding, I find it an exciting new company which I hope they are able to
influence and improve the work environments of programmers in Turkish
companies by being an example.

------
zv
If you could translate that to English, that would be great.

~~~
nayefc
Google translate does a decent job

------
merinid
amazing. a gimmick, certainly, but a good one.

------
speeder
Very interesting!

It remembers me of when I used telnet to play MUD and MUSH games :) (how I
miss those! Specially coding for MUSHes that use a variant of LISP! Functional
Programming is very fun!)

